# Parlante para bajo Pronext Ts-w3803 o Spain 1565c ?



## yeffer46 (May 27, 2015)

cordial saludo 
compañeros del foro acudo ante ustedes ya que tengo mis cajones para los bajos  de 15 pulgadas  cada uno, pero aun asi no me decido tengo 2 opciones tengo:

1) Parlante pronext  de 15 pulgadas 1000 W Magneto 80 Onz Bobina 3.5 Ts-w3803, potencia 500 watts RMS

2) Parlante 1565c Spain de 15" pulgadas. Impedancia 8 Ohm. Potencia: 500 Watts Rms. Respuesta Frecuencia: 40 Hz-1,5 Khz. Sensibilidad: -1M/1W 96 Db. Peso: 65 Oz. Bobina: 3" Ksv.

ambos parlantes son de gama media solo es para sonido de casa nada profesional ustedes ne diran cual me recomiendan o si busco otras opciones 

muchas pero muchas gracias cualquier clase de ayuda


----------



## wilmerjavier (May 27, 2015)

Hola saludes.... bueno para lo que tienes pensado hacer te recomiendo este (ver imagen).....

Pero si no se puede, te recomiendo tu primera opción.... saludes....


----------



## yeffer46 (May 27, 2015)

cordial saludo gracias por responder, pero desde la localidad de colombia que me encuentro he buscado esos b&c b&l y nada incluso me reomendaron los supertone pero casi no me gustan lo los quiero unicamente para bajos gracias seguire buscando haber si los consigo


----------



## nasaserna (May 27, 2015)

Buenas paisano.
En quibdò es un poco difícil conseguir los B&C, el problema es otro ademàs de el parlante:

Las preguntas correctas, serían:

1- Que tipo de caja tienes para el bajo? y el volúmen de la misma (por lo menos las dimensiones).
2- A que frecuencia vas a usar el bajo?,
( pués dependiendo de la frecuencia a usar,  te puede servir muchos o muy pocos)
3- Que potencia tienes para los bajos?, (la real)
4- Los vas a usar para eventos, discotecas o para la casa?
5- usaràs crossover activo o pasivo. ?. o no vas a usar?

En lo personal, respondiendo estas simples preguntas te podemos orientar, y decirte como hacer para conseguir estos parlantes en tu localidad.

Yo he usado los dos, y cada uno tiene sus ventajas y desventajas, ambos son parlantes de gama media baja

En cuanto al supertone, si es el 1595 de *campana vaciada* , es  superior a los otros dos (en magneto,bobina, cono, rigidez, etc ) pero siempre y cuando los uses con una buena potencia (no menos de 250W rms ) y con frecuencias por debajo de los 200Hz 

nada que ver con los de campana en làmina similar al spain, esos son muy regulares para bajos. 

Un abrazo

PD:
Por regla general las cosas se hacen de manera distinta, se responden las preguntas y con el parlante pensamos en el cajón (gabinete, caja, como quieras decirle), pero como ya los tienes debes tratar de colocarle algo más o menos decente. 
te auguro que los resultados no serán lo mejor pero, quien quita que tengas unas super cajas.

Es bueno que te pases por aquì:

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f32/diseno-bafle-15-a-3569/

y https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f32/diseno-construccion-bafles-cajas-acusticas-10548/index21.html

o busca con el buscador cajas y diseños ya realizados por compañeros



Otra cosita, ninguno de esos dos te van a soportar los 500Wrms, ni el primero ni mucho menos el segundo,
el primero a lo sumo unos 280W rms y con poca distorsión, el segundo muere cerca a los 200W. eso si ni se te ocurrra usarlos sin crossover  a esas potencias.
El supertone que te mencioné si llega a soportar los 500Wrms, pero ojo con la distorsión y no lo uses para frecuencias por encima de los 250Hz, pues no te sonará de manera lineal, ya que ese es diseñado para bajos profundos y su respuesta cae ràpidamente a frecuencias mas altas


----------



## yeffer46 (May 27, 2015)

nasaserna dijo:


> En quibdò es un poco difícil conseguir los B&C, el problema es otro ademàs de el parlante:
> 
> Las preguntas correctas, serían:
> 
> ...


 

Cordial saludo tienes la razon pues mira 

1- Que tipo de caja tienes para el bajo? y el volúmen de la misma (por lo menos las dimensiones). 
R/: seria bass reflex como la que se muestra en la imagen el mismo diseño

2- A que frecuencia vas a usar el bajo?, 
R/: 20 Hz a 250 Hz. promedio la frecuencia ya que busco un bajo seco o que me recomiendas

3- Que potencia tienes para los bajos?, (la real) 
R/: La verdad pienso que con 400 vatios rms me basta y sobra

4- Los vas a usar para eventos, discotecas o para la casa?
R/:no solamente para sonido en casa pero de vez en cuando sacarlo al balcon jajjaja

5- usaràs crossover activo o pasivo. ?. o no vas a usar?
R/: si actualmente tengo un crossover activo marca behringer

Y pues compañero me gustaria un poco mas de informacion del supertone, ya que varias personas me lo ha recomendado para bajo, pero aca donde vivo no se consigue de 15 por digamos una potecia tipo 1500 para que entregue 400 a 500 rms.


----------



## nasaserna (May 29, 2015)

Que bien ya que tienes un crossover activo de buenas características (pues puedes acomodarlo a muchos woofers(parlantes)), no vas a  sufrir mucho, tratando de compensar las falencias y desfases entre los medios brillos y el bajo.

Para uso casero lo mejor son los reflex, debido a la respuesta lineal a bajas y grandes potencias y se acomodan a la gran mayoría de espacios.
en el mercado hay varios parlantes, para ese tipo de caja te serviría el supertone que te menciné. el 1595 de campana vaciada,

 las dimensiones que tienes sería muy bueno saberlas, si es con las que tiene ese bajo yamaha que mostraste, te podría servir hasta esa copia de MTE marca  pronext(que creo que los fabrica el mismo de spain), lo del bajo seco es muy relativo, depende del concepto que tengas, la rigidéz de la caja, etc.
un abrazo

Lo de la potencia es muy relativo pues el papel aguanta todo.
Para una casa con 200W o 400W, es suficiente para desbaratarla y ser considerado vecino no grato.

la potencia que soporta un parlante va de la mano de muchas cosas y fenómenos, desde el cajón, la bobina, el magneto, la rigidez del conjunto, brida, cono, soportes, el calor. Sin contar cosas no menos importantes, como la frecuencia, la distorsión, la potencia, el tiempo de uso, etc


----------



## LANCETTI (Jul 23, 2015)

Quiero armar unos bafles para sonido casero con parlantes PRONEXT, que opinan de la calidad de estos *parlantes* y donde los fabrican. agradezco me comenten algo antes de comprarlos.


----------



## LANCETTI (Jul 23, 2015)

Lo siento, no entendí muy bien la respuesta, supongo que son números de referencias de parlantes pronext para sonido casero los que me están suministrando, pero, además quisiera saber sobre la calidad, eficiencia y eficacia de los mismos.


----------



## nasaserna (Jul 23, 2015)

Buenas, bienvenido al foro.
Te comento que esos parlantes son muyy chinos, aparentan decentes pero....
Eso de armar bafles para un sonido casero es muy vago.

Serìa muy bueno saber que características deseas.
puedes releer los mensajes y preguntar por lo que no entiendas 

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/...next-ts-w3803-spain-1565c-132611/#post1026647
a pesar de que se esta hablando de un parlante para bajo, son cositas que debes entender,
pues a veces (casi siempre), lleva màs trabajo hacer un bafle para sonido casero de buena calidad que para sonido profesional.

cuantanos que equipos de audio tienes para los bafles que quieres hacer, que uso(maltrato) les vas a dar. etc. que tammaño quisieras, esos detalles que la cosa se ponga interesante.
Un abrazo


----------



## LANCETTI (Jul 24, 2015)

Buen día a todos los del foro, correcto, es un proyecto que deseo llevar a cavo, quiero armar unos bafles con componentes de buena calidad con parlantes subwuofer de 10", de 500 a 700 wats de potencia, 3" en la bobina, en cajones de madera prensada de 70 cm de alto, 50 cm de ancho y 50 cm de fondo, con medios y twuiter, para espacios pequeños como la sala de mi casa, pero, como existen muchas marcas de parlantes en el mercado tales como; JP, JSEN, PRONEXT, EMINENCE, no se por cual decidirme comprar, pues la mayoría son chinos y nacionales, para obtener un sonido optimo. mi equipo de audio es un equipo de sonido SONY (viejito) de 4 salidas, que vino fabricado por componentes independientes (amplificador, tuner, casetera, ecualizador), y tiene un excelente sonido. Mil gracias por la asesoría y atención prestada a la presente.


----------



## nasaserna (Jul 24, 2015)

Buenas tardes.  compañero. El equipo del que hablas.  puede ser muy bueno y de muy buen sonido.  pero es indispensable saber la referencia para saber otros parámetros muy importantes como la potencia real por canal. Si es cuadrafonico o biamplificado.
 Como nota la mejor marca de los que describiste es Eminence. Son excelente s . Claro que son maa costosos que los otros. Pero mucho mejores.

Analizando las medidas que das para el cajon me iría mas por un bajo de 15". O minimo 12". Puesvson realmente grandes. Incluso son de un  volumen interno casi para 18"

Eso sí seré sincero.  te advierto.  que hacer unas buenas cajas  va mas halla de usar unos buenos componentes.  entra la fisica. Algunos calculos un buen ensamble y mediciones deblos parámetros de los componentes
Le


----------



## LANCETTI (Jul 28, 2015)

Mi equipo SONY es Modelo Nº TA-AX205, AC. 120 V, 6O Hz, 115 W. de 8 - 16 Ohmios. y como veo que tiene demasiada potencia pues del 1 al 10 del volumen, en el 1.5 suena muy fuerte, por este motivo deseo adaptarles, si el sistema me lo permite, unos parlantes mas potentes como lo había manifestado anteriormente.


----------



## nasaserna (Jul 31, 2015)

El amplificador es de buena calidad, y bonito, pero de potencia....., ningun equipo de sonido da más potencia de lo que consume.
osea que....
 de los 115W de consumo, siendo muy optimistas sacaría máximo 90W rms, 
repartidos aproximadamente 40W y 40W por canal, 
eso sin ver el manual. 
lo que no quiere decir que sea despreciable, pues 40w de buen sonido, es mucho mas que suficiente para la mayoría de las casas de los mortales, y viéndolo por dentro:






si no quieres cambiar el equipo (yo no lo haria), puedes diseñar los bafles para una potencia de 50W reales, y ahí se te despliegan un sinnumero de opciones y buenas.

ya hay proyectos en el foro para esa potencia realizadas desde cero y con muy buenos resultados
Un abrazo


----------



## Aketta (Sep 27, 2020)

Perdon por revivir el viejo post, no pude encontrar donde hacer mi pregunta. que tanto recomiendan alguno de estos parlante para poner en unos cerwin vega caseros. tengo un filtro activo
.


----------

